# Mavs Starting Five, Bench Players



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

Who is going to start? And maybe more important, how many minutes will the bench players a la Stackhouse, Daniels, Howard, Harris, Bradley, Booth, Mbenga get? Finley played something like 40 mins all season. I think Nelson is going to play him less this year. Who is the most important bench player this year? This year Mavs team is going to be a big rotation imo. I read that Nelson wants only Dirk to play 40 mins a night. Is Stackhouse going to start, or Howard? 
What do you think?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>XYRYX</b>!
> Who is going to start? And maybe more important, how many minutes will the bench players a la Stackhouse, Daniels, Howard, Harris, Bradley, Booth, Mbenga get? Finley played something like 40 mins all season. I think Nelson is going to play him less this year. Who is the most important bench player this year? This year Mavs team is going to be a big rotation imo. I read that Nelson wants only Dirk to play 40 mins a night. Is Stackhouse going to start, or Howard?
> What do you think?


pg:terry
sg:daniels
sf:finley
pf:dirk
c: dampier

bench:
harris, howard, stackhouse, benga, booth, bradley, dickau, and hendersen


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Dallas should consider what Memphis is doing with their roster. Have everyone play no more than 30 minute a game. Spread the wealth plus keeps everyone healthy, fresh, and ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> Dallas should consider what Memphis is doing with their roster. Have everyone play no more than 30 minute a game. Spread the wealth plus keeps everyone healthy, fresh, and ready for the playoffs.


Except Dirk, and come playoff time ditch that.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

They can't just ditch it in the playoffs. If their doing well with everyone getting minutes they might as well stick with that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> They can't just ditch it in the playoffs. If their doing well with everyone getting minutes they might as well stick with that.


Memphis?


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Any update on *Marquis Daniels* anybody...?

Do you guys think that he's going to start when he's back?

IMO he will rather serve as back-up, since Finley is lock for SG and Josh Howard is a lock too..


Or maybe he's going to end up like E-Robbery from Bulls: after getting huge deal - stop playing ball.

 

It's all a mystery to me.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard won't start, yet.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Thorgal</b>!
> Any update on *Marquis Daniels* anybody...?
> 
> Do you guys think that he's going to start when he's back?
> ...


daniels will prolly miss a week or 2 of the season. his ankle looks BAD


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wouldn't do what Memphis did. Memphis was swept out of the playoffs. 

Dirk however is the only guy who should consistently be getting 36-38 minutes a game. Everyone else should be no higher than 34 IMO.


----------

